# Cast Net advice.



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

What is the best size(Radius)cast net for a beginner.Thinking here about smaller is easier to throw but less likely to catch bait.
I will be using this in Apalachicola Bay which has oysters for sure.Any thoughts about that.
And lastly,any comments on size of mesh?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Get yourself a 6' net by the time you learn to throw it you will probably go up to a 8' or 10' net. Cast Nets are measured in Radius, so a ten foot diameter net will have a diameter of 20'.

3/8 Mesh for 2-4 inch baits and Shrimp
1/2 Mesh for larger baits
3/4 - 1" for Menhaden and Cobb Mullet

You can make a net needle out of a 3/8" wide six inch long strip of wood to mend the inevitable tears you will have especially if you are throwing on Oyster beds.

Decent 6' Nets go for $100, the better the net the easier it is to open especially for a beginner. I have Betts Super Pro 6' and 10' and enjoy them. 

I have had as much fun making bait sometimes as I have regular fishing.


----------



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

Ditto on the 6 footer. Smaller diameters and you'll catch bait in 2s and 3s instead of dozens per cast. Larger nets get a bit unwieldy, and heavy, particularly when throwing from the beach. Finger mullet tend to school almost in the wash, so you have to throw in close to hit them. Large nets don't really have the time they need to open fully--particularly at my lowly skill level. I'd also second the Betts suggestion. I had a minor problem with a new net I purchased this summer and they sent me a new replacement (free--not even shipping charges) with only a couple of email exchanges. They didn't even want the old net returned. 3/8" mesh is a good all purpose size. I have one net rigged with a ProKast Perfect Circle Net Thrower. Looks like a rinky-dink gimmick, but the dog-gone thing actually works. I can throw a good net if I have plenty of time and a stationary target. Let a high-speed school of finger mullet go shooting by and I'll throw a taco every time. So consider the thrower.


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

I just recieved my cast net in the mail yesterday. I bought a Black Pearl Gold series 8' cast net. It has 6 panels for easier opening, cheaper nets have 1 panel, and it also has 1.6 lbs of lead per foot. I found this is an important number to look at. Obviously the more lead, the faster it sinks, and the more bait you trap. But this also makes it heavier and harder to throw. It was 200 and some change, there are some cheaper nets out there, just do some research on the quality of the net you are looking for. 

I will post a video of throwing it when I get home.


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

I also forgot to add mine is 3/8" mesh as well


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

I really appreciate you guys sharing your knowledge.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

my 2c for a starter, 5ft radius mono (not nylon) net, 3/8" mesh, at least 1lb per foot lead, would be much better off w/1.25 or 1.5lb/ft.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

pipe said:


> I really appreciate you guys sharing your knowledge.


Notice how guys are willing to tell you what to buy, but describibg how to throw one effectively is a whole different story! Obviously the larger the harder to throw I've found.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

I also agree with the 6’ size net to start. In fact, I use the 6 footer most of the time collecting bait behind the VA barrier islands because of increased mobility. We will stalk the small creeks and flats and have to move around a lot and sort of jump shoot, throwing at small pods that are trying to run either away from or past us. The finger mullet will be moving so fast you usually have to lead them, like shooting birds on the wing and the 6’ net is perfect for this. Another hint, get a buddy to help you. It is much easier to have a net man and bucket bearer when moving around stalking bait.


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

I would be willing to put a video together for all users, if someone was willing to record it. My wife is not much into shooting videos, I have all the entire adobe master suite so I can do all of the editing well. 

I am working on a video my wife shot on her phone, so the quality will not be the best, but if will show you I can throw a net lol


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

I recommend a small net. There are advantages to small nets. Unless you are throwing from an elevated platform, or shrimping in deep water, large nets work against you. Now some can actually throw a big net, but the vast majority of the people I see kind of pitch it out there. Maybe five feet in front of them. In a rough surf, that means wading out and fighting the waves and dodging the sharks.

My recommended net is a Super Spreader with AccuThrow ring ( I think). It comes in a plastic tub that looks like it is made to hold really large pancakes. Costs $ 20 and is four feet in diameter. Lately the environmentalists got the lead replaced with something that works less well. I suppose the maker of the fake lead gets govt green loans, too.

Anyways...this net works with you, not against you. Many times I have rolled up to a spot where people are netting mullet, and they are standing around waiting for the mullet to come close enough to throw at them. I step up, wind up, and pitch out there past 50 feet and bang I got bait. Usually, two casts, maybe three and I have plenty of bait and off I go fishing leaving them folks back there still waiting. It is comical actually.

Mullet are dumb, but they have excellent vision. They swim away quickly and avoid you later on when they see you. BUT......I can reach out and nab them anyways. The secret is to throw low to the water, not high above...... they see that as a bird diving on them. Stand perfectly still, like a tree stump, because they see movement easily. Aim out front of the lead fish, not at him. Let it sink for just a few moments then tighten down fast and hard. Takes experience to get the timing down.

Maybe I am just a sissy for not throwing a 12 foot net two feet in front of me like a real man, but I very happy to throw an open net almost 76 feet. I say almost 76 because when I tell people that I throw 75 feet- people get excited. Almost like it is their personal responsibility to yell BS at people they have never met. So....now I go with almost 76 feet.

It only costs $20 to try my net. I believe you will learn quickly with a smaller net. The only issue is that soon you will need to add to your throw rope. Mine has fifty feet added to the original rope. It is far more efficient for casting in the surf- and no swimming with the sharks.

Yesterday it was rough and the water was dirty. I was nabbing cob mullet four, five, six at a time with my little net. I saw the surface of the water just barely wiggle and I threw at distance to get after them. Worked great, and I took home about twenty large fish. Could have limited easily, but didn't want to clean 50 fish. I think they are delicious when deep fried, lightly coated and a pinch of salt added. Next time I go I will be gathering for smoking. I feel guilty if at the end of the day I have bait fish that I didn't use. Smaller net allows me to limit my catch, and still have plenty. Be nice to mullet, it is a hard life they lead.

No matter which net you go with, learning how is a great accomplishment. Always figured it was a required skill for a surf fisherman. I suspect you will feel that way too. Good luck.


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Why mono rather than nylon?


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

I could never find a definative answer on that either. Just pick a net you like and go with it. Most things I read said 3/8" was the most versitile. Find a lenght you think you are comfortable with and learn how to throw it. There are a lot of videos on you tube which tell you how to do this successfully.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

If you're going to be throwing around oyster beds on a regular basis,I highly recommend that you get two cast nets.Otherwise,you're gonna be doing a lot of sewing with Garbo's hi tech needle or losing lots of bait through big holes.With two nets you can catch bait and do the sewing jobs later.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

FishinMortician said:


> Maybe I am just a sissy for not throwing a 12 foot net two feet in front of me like a real man, but I very happy to throw an open net almost 76 feet. I say almost 76 because when I tell people that I throw 75 feet- people get excited. Almost like it is their personal responsibility to yell BS at people they have never met. So....now I go with almost 76 feet..


I will yell BS on 76 ft. Show me something. :beer: opcorn:


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Back to the question. All you need is a 6' 3/8 inch mesh for most baitfish.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

FishinMortician said:


> Maybe I am just a sissy for not throwing a 12 foot net two feet in front of me like a real man, but I very happy to throw an open net almost 76 feet. I say almost 76 because when I tell people that I throw 75 feet- people get excited. Almost like it is their personal responsibility to yell BS at people they have never met. So....now I go with almost 76 feet.


the Super Spreader cast net has a 75' handline? I am guessing you extended it but I will still call BS.

John

John


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

Im glad everyone else thought 75' with a cast net was a little far fetched as well.


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

here is an unedited clip, I slowed on clip down, but it is taking youtube forever to load it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v36lgOVeFL8


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I think you should try a 4 foot net to start and try to get one with real lead weights .. I've had issues with the newer ones with the lead replacements ... they are too large and get hung up in mid flight .


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

There are some helpful videos/instruction on the Net for throwing the larger nets look up Excaliber Nets

It is an involved process but basically you are dividing the net into two parts with an additional section held either in your mouth or draped over your shoulder.

A larger net is perhaps better suited to deeper water than hunting pods of Mullet on the move, but it has its place

Like casting a heaver further than the rest, it takes practice

2000 years ago in Polynesia and in the Middle East they learned without the aid of a Frisbee Ring


----------



## yadkinpierlovers (May 19, 2008)

mono net will sink faster, I have a 4' nylon and a 5' mono. the five foot hurts my shoulder to throw it for very long. the four foot is a lot easier on my shoulder but not sink as fast. I added a extra rope to both of mine, mainly for casting from a pier or catwalk. both nets are big enough for me, not going to try a bigger net, if I was younger I would. search youtube for how to throw the net and practice.

frank


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Most residential sidewalks are 48" wide with 60" segments.I count 5,maybe 6 max., segments between your feet and the *far end * of the net,which translates to 25' - 30 ' from rope beginning to net end.Rope end to rope end is 4-5 segments,which is 20' - 25 '.Good toss but just a little shy of 76 '.Maybe,if you could stand where the net landed,turn around and throw it over that lamp post,you might be at 76 '  Either way,you'll be able to catch all the bait you need or shrimp to eat,as long as they are there.


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

Flathead,

I was not the one claiming I could throw it 76', please go back and re-read the posts. 

I however was one who thought a 76' throw was a quite ridiculous.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

re: mono vs. nylon - mono is clear (less easy for bait to spot descending on them), thinner for comparable strength (sinks faster than thicker nylon), and does not absorb as much water as nylon, leading to a lighter net which makes throwing easier. 

if you want an easy way to throw a 5 to 8ft net where the net prep takes 5 seconds, the net can be thrown easy in water up to your chest, and does not involve putting the net/lead in your mouth spend 29bucks and get the perfect circle net thrower, i have 3 of them on a 8ft, 7ft, and 5ft nets and it was the best money i ever spent (5ft is probably too small for it, i would put it on a 6 or 7 foot net for ideal use)


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

What is a perfect circle net thrower and where can I get one??


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Now be nice.....no need to assail my good character. Shame on you. You have never met me or watched me throw a net, how is it you can know anything about what I do ????

I have done many things that might seem unimaginable to you. Just because you are incapable of doing them too, doesn't make me a liar. 

What if I said that I can cast a sinker beyond 700 feet ????

Care to be rude and obnoxious to me on that claim ?????

opcorn:


BTW - I didn't post up to start a quibbling match......just wanted to help the man. Learning to throw a net is a foundational skill that almost all surf fishermen should develop. I teach a lot of people how to do a lot of things, but teaching them how to throw a cast net seems to bring the biggest smiles. You should apologize to all of us for being rude.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

greg12345 said:


> if you want an easy way to throw a 5 to 8ft net where the net prep takes 5 seconds, the net can be thrown easy in water up to your chest, and does not involve putting the net/lead in your mouth spend 29bucks and get the perfect circle net thrower, i have 3 of them on a 8ft, 7ft, and 5ft nets and it was the best money i ever spent (5ft is probably too small for it, i would put it on a 6 or 7 foot net for ideal use)


I got one of the easy throws from Bass Pro...I learned how to throw it without and used the money to buy more fishing stuff


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm not sure of the handline length of my nets but I have 3 and 4 handlines attached to one net and can throw all the rope out .. All the rope is from old nets but whole and not cut . I use 4 to 8 foot nets .

FishinMortician I'm with ya on the 76' throw but I dont think I can chuck a sinker 700 feet but who knows


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Sometimes when people BullChit. It's Not BullChit


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

snowape,my bad.Still good toss tho.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh ya I forgot to say that from just a couple days of throwing i am thinking about getting a longer line. I am already maxing out my pull line and getting a great pancake


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Keep it simple get yourself a 6' net with 3/8" mesh. That is all you need especially if you are learnig to toss a cast net.


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

here is a slow motion version!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wF04UPsTLZ8


----------

